# Taxidermist Help



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

About 10 years ago I had some birds done from a gentleman in Salt Lake City/ Murray.

I think he was Russian. My son has shot a beautiful Wood Duck and I would like to find a great Taxidermist to do this bird.

can Anyone help ?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get ahold of Tex-o-bob here on the forum...He is AWESOME.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Get ahold of Tex-o-bob here on the forum...He is AWESOME.


+1


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe you are talking about Yuri Rulin just off Redwood Road. here is the yellowbook: http://local.yahoo.com/info-19899553-ta ... est-jordan


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats on the Wood Duck! I have always wanted to get one mounted myself. I have heard some good things about Yuri. Also check out Jeff Nelson. The guy is a magician when it comes to waterfowl taxidermy. He has several wood ducks on his website gallery page. Sliverslinger

Wings in Flight Bird Taxidermy
Jeff Nelson
Master Bird Taxidermist
p: 801-310.8042
e: [email protected]
http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help again


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

+1 for Tex!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Brian Snyder does great work. Just take a look at his shop and you'll be impressed with his work.
Snydertaxidermy.com


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

BlackCloud said:


> Brian Snyder does great work. Just take a look at his shop and you'll be impressed with his work.
> Snydertaxidermy.com


Amazing work if you don't mind the year wait.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

+1 on Jeff Nelson. I handed him a personally valuable duck which was busted up pretty bad. I got back a masterpiece.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> BlackCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Snyder does great work. Just take a look at his shop and you'll be impressed with his work.
> ...


I don't think waiting a year is necessarily a problem, if the quality you get at the end is as good as you'd hoped. I waited over a year once, for a bird from a guy who is no longer in business as a Taxidermist... his name rhymed with "him"... ANYHOW, that bird was the biggest pile of trash I'd ever gotten back. Causing me to look for someone else for my next birds.


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree waiting for quality is not a bad thing


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brian Snyder, it does take a while to get your birds but he does great work. The reason it takes so long is his work is all show quality and he loaded with work......proves his quality. I am still waiting for my birds from last year but I one more I will take him when my other 4 are done. You won't regret it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fish1117 said:


> Brian Snyder, it does take a while to get your birds but he does great work. *The reason it takes so long is his work is all show quality and he loaded with work*......proves his quality. I am still waiting for my birds from last year but I one more I will take him when my other 4 are done. You won't regret it!


This statement is false. The reason he takes so long is because he's running a discount taxidermy business. He's $100 cheaper than anyone else in the state doing the same quality work across the board. He does a nice job but for the time he spends in the shop he could make more money flipping burgers at Mc Donalds. I've told him a thousand times to his face he needs to get his prices up where they belong and my advice just falls on deaf ears. He's doing himself, the industry and his customers a huge disservice by being the "cheap guy". Look up similar work on line and you'll see the national average price for a duck mount is $275. What's he charging $150? :roll:

Brian is a nice guy and I like and respect him a lot. Eventually he'll wise up and raise his prices to where they need to be. But, what the hell do I know, I've only been at this sport for thirty years... Besides, It's none of my business if he wants to work for 9 bucks an hour...


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> fish1117 said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Snyder, it does take a while to get your birds but he does great work. *The reason it takes so long is his work is all show quality and he loaded with work*......proves his quality. I am still waiting for my birds from last year but I one more I will take him when my other 4 are done. You won't regret it!
> ...


I agree!!!  Brian has done work for me and with his quality he should charge more. I have had that thought of how hard he is working only to short change himself. He's a great guy. Should charge 50-75 more for his work!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

See Brian, even your OWN customers want you to charge more!!! :O•-:


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> See Brian, even your OWN customers want you to charge more!!! :O•-:


I don't want him to charge more lol


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If he upped his prices to 275, I highly doubt I would ever mount another bird ever again. I'm just a lowly working grunt. I can barely afford 150 when I do finally pick up a bird worth getting mounted. It would have to be some sort of amazing bird for me to pay anything more than 200 to get it mounted. 

I respectfully disagree with your comments that he is doing a disservice. I think he is doing a gigantic service to the "average" water fowler by offering the highest quality of work at affordable prices. I don’t want to speak for Brian but I think he probably does it because its his passion, I don’t think he does it to get rich. Not a lot of people in the world who are willing to offer their expert services, in any industry, with the sole purpose of helping out the little guy. but that’s just my 2 cents. 



Tex- I really do think you do absolutely fantastic work, but I couldnt jusity spending that much money of a mount.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> If he upped his prices to 275, I highly doubt I would ever mount another bird ever again. I'm just a lowly working grunt. I can barely afford 150 when I do finally pick up a bird worth getting mounted. It would have to be some sort of amazing bird for me to pay anything more than 200 to get it mounted.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with your comments that he is doing a disservice. I think he is doing a gigantic service to the "average" water fowler by offering the highest quality of work at affordable prices. I don't want to speak for Brian but I think he probably does it because its his passion, I don't think he does it to get rich. Not a lot of people in the world who are willing to offer their expert services, in any industry, with the sole purpose of helping out the little guy. but that's just my 2 cents.


275ish is the national average price. as we know here in Utah the average price isnt that. you can disagree all you want. he is doing a disservice to himself and other well qualified taxidermists. you consider the cost to run a buisiness (taxes, building expenses, heck them freezers dont run on nothing), material costs that is included in a mount, then add up his labor for the bird. hes probably only making 10-12hr AT best.

its not all about working to help the little guy out, or working solely on passion. its about paying yourself what your worth. there will come a point in a mans career that he will go one of two ways. charge what hes worth, or exit the industry. One of the ways to grow a business is to be price competitive. when you have that advantage you get good and bad business. the question i would ask is how many folks have stiffed and not paid(it happens!!! why do you think a deposit is required??). water seeks its own level.


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replys it is nice to have so many great taxidermists in Utah. He took the Wood Duck to Yuri. Said it would be 6 months. Thanks Again


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> One of the ways to grow a business is to be price competitive. when you have that advantage you get good and bad business. the question i would ask is how many folks have stiffed and not paid(it happens!!! why do you think a deposit is required??). water seeks its own level.


Exactly! I had an old boy tell me once when I was shoin horses if I had more work than I could get to it was because I was either not charging enough, or I was too **** good. And NOBODY'S too **** good...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yuri is amazing, you'll love his work.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> fish1117 said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Snyder, it does take a while to get your birds but he does great work. *The reason it takes so long is his work is all show quality and he loaded with work*......proves his quality. I am still waiting for my birds from last year but I one more I will take him when my other 4 are done. You won't regret it!
> ...


Hey Tex If I Where to bring a duck to you today how long would it take to get it back?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably longer than you want to wait...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Good, Fast or Cheap?

Pick 2!

You'll never remember how long you waited, but you'll be pissed you went bargain basement and ended up with a grease leaking, sack of bugs.

I've been there, bought the shirt. I've had everything from $50 birds, to north of $500. I've got them back in as little as 2 weeks and as long as 4 years. 

I only have about 4 left. A rouge cat, got the majority of my collection, and then with the vast majority gone, I cleaned house. It only took about 5 minutes to pick through the birds I was keeping. I can tell you from experience, once you have "Good", "Cheap" won't hold up.

Just my opinion.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting comment on this thread. I've been in the bizz for about 19 years now. At the beginning it's easy to see a reason to be cheap, but if you never increase your prices it's probably because you aren't improving as a taxidermist. You just can't do it for those prices forever.

I once had a customer tell me "I'll have ten geese done wrong before I ever pay that much"

I believe there will always be varying levels of customers and because of that there will always be some who will provide what they are looking for.

I remember the days when I thought I had to have every single opportunity that came my way even if I had to drop prices to get them. I can tell you from experience that thought process doesn't lead to a whole lot of comfort or security. A national champion once told me that he turns down more birds each year than he mounts for various reasons and he has no problem whatsoever keeping enough work to do just birds full time.

Look at it this way......... Would you rather be standing on the corner every single day hoping someone comes along to provide a $5 job and be back in the same situation the next morning......... Or would you prefer to have a solid and secure job with a good income.......

A person might think that raising their prices will only lead to less work. Maybe it will.......

100 ducks @ $150 = $15,000
56 ducks @ $275 = $15,400

I'm starting to ramble........ maybe a while ago........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> A person might think that raising their prices will only lead to less work. Maybe it will.......


I've raised my prices five times in twelve years and I have NEVER seen that. My business grows every year. Now I'll say that to say this, Since the economy went to crap in a hand cart I have noticed a slight decrease in the number of birds I've taken in, BUT, the quality of customers and birds I get to work on has gone WAY up. I pity the fool who lowers his prices because of a bad economy. Did the price of food, gas, electricity, and supplies go down because of the economy? HELL no! You may not get as much work in, but the right customers with the right kind of work will always be there if you offer a good quality product. Some people just plain don't know the difference and some just don't care. There's no cure for stupid apathetic people, but being the cheap guy with a cheap product isn't going to educate the smart folks who don't know any better otherwise.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What people don't understand is taxidermists do this for a JOB, this is how they make money. This is how they pay their house payment, car payment, buy food. I can promise you they are ALL under paid! I have yet to meet a rich taxidermist.

At one time in my life I thought that getting a good deal, or giving the work to a buddy was what was important. Saving $50 was a big deal, so I thought. Knowing what I know now, I didn't save anything, all those "cheap" mounts are no longer in my home.

I had several pheasant mounts, and a deer mount that I was very dissatisfied with. At the time I got them back I didn't realize what I had. My untrained eye had no idea that I was getting back temporary piles of crap. Then I started seeing quality work. Yes, they were more money, but the quality was amazing. I have also learned that this kind of quality lasts! They don't start looking poor after several years. After I started having my work done elsewhere I removed all the cheap mounts and threw them out. 

This is my home. I have to look at these pieces of art for most of my life, they better be nothing short of amazing.

Kev nailed it...Good, Fast, or Cheap. Pick two because you can't have all three. For me, I only need to pick the first one, Good. Most all taxidermists are a year or less out. Just realize when you drop it off if you get it back under a year you are getting it in a appropriate amount of time.

I know we are all in different financial situations. However, one guy charges $150 and another charges $275. If this makes or breaks you then maybe you shouldn't be getting anything mounted and put the money towards something you need. Both scenarios are going to want $100 down payment. To pay off the balance of the $275 mount is $15 a month for the next year. If you can't afford that then you have no business having it mounted. Put the bird in the freezer and wait until you have the funds. The cheaper mount most likely be thrown in the trash in several years as it starts to fall apart.

I know we have several very qualified taxidermists in this state. Tex O Bob just happens to get all my work. If you have ever taken a minute and look close at a true piece of taxidermy art and compare it to a stuffed bird you would never shop price again. It is the difference of seeing that speciman everyday in its natural pose. Preened to perfection like it could walk out of your home and fly off. Compared to a stuffed bird that looks pretty good. It's the little details that blow life back into them.

Good luck.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't had a bird mounted in years, I can't believe the average is 275 nowadays.....Its a duck, you'd think a couple hundred bucks max would be well worth the time for a taxidermist. You can pull the piece of art card all ya want but at the end of the day its a duck, I mean we're talking about a duck. Are these taxidermists frosting the ducks with gold? is it a pure silver mold they are carving? Geez this stuff is getting expensive. I hope a couple of them do specials, like 2 birds for 1000 bucks or somethin.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a saying in my business.... "The bitterness of poor quality is long remembered after the sweetness of a cheap price" 

I have had birds done by some of the best locally and nationally..... Heck I have a Shane Smith bird that is $950.00 If they are not done right and I have to look at it every day in my house that bugs the heck out of me.... Pay the coin to make them look good... You can be the judge on the price and quality!!!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree, but sometimes good enough is good enough. same with anything else, sometimes you just end up paying for the name. whether its name brand dekes, clothing etc. I have some birds that were done for 75 bucks about 6 years ago and love looking at them. I will fork out some change tho when I shoot a great wigeon, "stuffinducks" will get that bird.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I believe you are talking about Yuri Rulin just off Redwood Road. here is the yellowbook: http://local.yahoo.com/info-19899553-ta ... est-jordan


Yuri does pretty good work. My dad lived right by his store and had some wood ducks done as well. But one thing that sucked is the eyes looked wrong. Almost like they were misaligned. All the other work was great though.

I agree that Tex would get my business first though


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I haven't had a bird mounted in years, I can't believe the average is 275 nowadays.....Its a duck, you'd think a couple hundred bucks max would be well worth the time for a taxidermist. You can pull the piece of art card all ya want but at the end of the day its a duck, I mean we're talking about a duck. Are these taxidermists frosting the ducks with gold? is it a pure silver mold they are carving? Geez this stuff is getting expensive. I hope a couple of them do specials, like 2 birds for 1000 bucks or somethin.


Are you getting your fuel cheaper than the rest of us? How about a pound of beef? I remember when a snicker bar was $.40. Get with the times, EVERYTHING is more expensive including the supplies and living costs for taxidermists. I guess it would be cool if your local taxidermist lived in a bubble and his costs never went up. Can you imagine if your employer never gave you a raise, yet all of your expensese keep going up? :roll: _(O)_ Silly comment.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I agree, but sometimes good enough is good enough. same with anything else, sometimes you just end up paying for the name. whether its name brand dekes, clothing etc. I have some birds that were done for 75 bucks about 6 years ago and love looking at them. I will fork out some change tho when I shoot a great wigeon, "stuffinducks" will get that bird.


Why would you pay extra? ITS JUST A DUCK! I am sure there is some yahoo out there that will stuff it for $100! :roll:

:mrgreen:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

this is what 75 to 100 bucks gets ya......










That REALLY hurts to look at!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wow...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

That Widgeon makes about 10 of the ones the cat got look like a competition mount!

I'm telling you guys the difference is quality is not a direct linear reflection of the difference in price.

Later,
Kev


----------

